

This Is Why Apple Won’t Be Fine If Steve Doesn’t Return - kanebennett
http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2011/01/this-is-why-apple-wont-be-fine-if-steve-doesnt-return/

======
kanebennett
I generally don't like Gizmodo's articles (generally being sensationalist
rubbish) but I found this article very interesting.

